# MX870 RX Fax Info Mismatch



## RMIGHTY1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Used to Fax fine. Now get error "RX Fax Info Mismatch" no matter who I fax.
I have reduced speed, turned off ECM, But still get error. It dials number and starts faxing (so it seems), but then is suddenly halted with error sound and message.

I know it is only compatible with other G3 faxes. My stand alone brother G3 fax did just fine. This Canon one is finicky and halts the transmission for some reason. I end up doing my faxes via voipo but would rather use my more convenient Cannon MX870 fax machine.

Any ideas?

Thanx!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test it on another PC. If the issue continues, it's faulty.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Solved!!! It turned out to be a menu setting I changed. I went to Settings>Device Settings>Fax Settings>Transmission Settings>Check RX Fax Information>OFF.

The "Check RX Fax Information" was off the menu on the bottom and I had to scroll down to see it. That is how it evaded me earlier. I made the change and it works perfectly again. Hurrah!!!


----------



## centex (Sep 21, 2011)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Solved!!! It turned out to be a menu setting I changed. I went to Settings>Device Settings>Fax Settings>Transmission Settings>Check RX Fax Information>OFF.
> 
> The "Check RX Fax Information" was off the menu on the bottom and I had to scroll down to see it. That is how it evaded me earlier. I made the change and it works perfectly again. Hurrah!!!


Thanks so much for sharing your solution!!


----------

